
Why Robots Won't Cause Mass Unemployment - krupan
https://mises.org/blog/why-robots-wont-cause-mass-unemployment
======
taylodl
Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. When robots are capable of doing
everything humans can do, even the creative endeavors, then what, exactly, are
we being freed up to do? Or phrasing it another way, how exactly are we
supposed to generate an income while doing it? As one analyst snarkily stated
it, you can't build an economy off of music and poetry.

~~~
krupan
Well just be the robots' pets at that point (if we ever get there). What does
your dog do all day?

------
Overtonwindow
Robots WILL lead to mass unemployment because the very nature of business is
to reduce costs, and increase profits. If a company can run a delivery truck
without a human driver 24/7 and it be less costly, they will do it. Trucker be
damn. If fast food chains can remove the human element from food production,
they will do it. Unfortunately putting people out of work in exchange for
greater profits is the next logical step.

~~~
vectorEQ
agreed. Though the problem of no work beign there isn't as bad as a lot of
people think / make beleive it to be. Humans will be put to more intellectual
tasks which will still in the forseable future be impossible for machines to
mimick.

On a larger scale, there exists a problem of people now being dependent on a
job to live, this dependancy needs to be eliminated before such broad
automation of all human repetitive / robot-replacable tasks can be
implemented. If this will be managed before that time is debatable, but if
it's not, it will just self-destruct and we'll have to start over again :D

